# Squab getting feathers in! What pattern/color is it?



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello knowledgeable people!! I’m raising my very first squab and learning a lot right now! My bird is starting to break its pin feathers in 

What do you think it is, can you tell by the photos? I’m guessing that it’s a barless. It’s not quite ‘blue’ looking, more brownish. Could it be a brown spread?
Or could modifiers be foiling all of this haha.. it was hard to get a good picture of the feathers over its crop, but they are definitely brownish/reddish in color.

I’d love to hear what people think and I can take more pictures if needed!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,
It looks like its going to a Bronze Splash.

Good Luck


----------

